# I want a girl so bad it hurts!



## Willow87

I feel so guilty because this is my first baby! Gender shouldn't matter! But it does... :cry: I already feel like this is a boy.. Hubby has 4 brothers(one passed away) and a sister. They all have had babies and all have been boys. I come from a family of girls. Not like that matters much I'm sure. I'm jus so convinced this is a boy. I was fine with getting whatever gender till hubby's brothers started telling us that it's a boy end of. His mom wants us to have a girl. She so wants a grandaughter and my mom wants me to have a girl too. I feel so pressured and I really do not want to disappoint anyone. I really do have this massive want for a daughter. I mean, it's 50/50 right? this could be my little chloe. but everytime I start to think this MAY be a girl, I quickly get sad and think, "no maybe next time." I guess hubby's family history has me convinced that this is indeed a boy. My grandma did say she had a dream I had a girl with beautiful dark brown hair and blue eyes. She thinks dreams are meant to tell us something. :wacko: LOL. But even THAT gave me hope. 

If this is a boy, I will love him more then anything. But I really hope this is my girl. 

I feel crazy and delusional. I'm delusional aren't I? :dohh:


----------



## Willow87

Plus Idk where in my cycle I conceived. I had been on the pill for a few years. Came off it on the 19th of august, had a "period" and 4 weeks later had a positive! I'm guessing it must've happened straight on ovulation day but who knows? I don't even know when I ovulated.


----------



## jenniferttc1

My family is all girls and husband side has not had a girl in over 50 years. I was pretty segregated for not getting a girl, but I think a lot had to do with me wanting to finally give them a girl! BUT I knew ever imagined loving my son the way I do. I feel like my heart could burst and I'm so glad he is my little boy. My husbands side is telling me to have another and for it to be a girl, but honestly i would love another little boy. They are awesome! It's okay to feel sad, but it completly goes away instantly once baby is in your arms I promise :)


----------



## Bec27

I could pretty much have written this myself, my hubby has 3 brothers and I only have a sister and I longed for a girl. The first time I found out DS was a boy I was a bit disappointed but then couldn't wait to meet him and I love him so much I wouldn't change him for the world. This time I was hoping for a girl and found out last week it's another boy...I'm so happy for DS as it will be so much nicer for him to have a brother and I know I will love this little man so much but i was shocked at how disappointed I felt that it wasn't the girl I've always dreamed of. Forget everyone else and what they want, in fact forget what you want because it doesn't change what you're carrying- it was decided as soon as you conceived...you're just going to soon be in on the secret (that way if thinking helped me). 

You will love your child so much whatever it is, you love the person, not the gender. I only ever wanted 2 children but I am already thinking maybe we'll try one more time for our little girl. We'll wait and see. I just want our little man to be here now as I know he is going to make me so happy, just like his big brother already does.

Stay strong and if it is a boy, keep hope for the next one. It may happen, it may not, but you will deal with it and get through that period of disappointment. Once your baby is in your arms any feelings of disappointment quickly go and you fall in love with them.

Good luck xxx


----------



## MrsAmk

I can relate, this is our first and I have had infertility issues for years. I am thrilled, and just want him to be safe and healthy and not have any problems, but I was diappointed when I had to put away the girly things I have purchased. I have no doubt when he gets here I will forget all about this, but for now I hope we have a girl next.


----------



## gk1701

I can relate too. I desperately wanted a girl the first time round and we got one. Now I have a totally unplanned pregnancy. I'm not physically recovered from the last one- still seeing 2 specialists and was told I was not ovulating by one of them. Anyway, this pregnancy is such a shock and I don't know how I will cope with 2 small babies at once. I want a girl again. We are in girl mode, have girl things. I feel so exhausted and overwhelmed and I just feel like it will be harder if we have a boy. I know I sound ungrateful and awful.


----------

